# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Ethnicity Guess: Prove my sister and grandmother wrong!

## Joey37

This individual is a white man. What could be his ethnicity other than the fact he is white.IMG_0288.jpg

----------


## Govan

british or french

----------


## Joey37

Well, I'd have to say mostly right! That is me, and I am 50.8% British and Irish (my mother is predominantly English), and 21.4% French and German, according to 23andme, which is mostly German, but my Nana's grandparents were from Palermo so I do tend to tan in the summer darker than most Germans would.

----------

